# Looking for land to lease for 2011 – 2012 season



## nick220 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a group of guys are looking to lease some hunting property. We do not want to drive no farther than hour to hour half from Covington. We would like to have a property where we can hunt small game, hogs, Turkey and deer. If you do not have hogs on your property please PM anyways. We might be interested.

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 11, 2011)

I run a club in Dooly County. QDM 8pt or better 17 inch min. Just renewed lease for 4 more years starting in 2011. have 3 slots left. 1,500 per member include lease fees, house with bunk room, utilities and food plots if all slots are full. Barn for storage. Ample room for trailers with all utilities accessable. Some trailers may be available for rent that are already set. A Deputy lives next to property and looks after it when nobody is there. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## rickb1 (Apr 25, 2011)

We have 6000 acres in Elbert County, deer, hogs, turkey. $1175 per member, 2 spots left.


----------



## wsstew (Apr 29, 2011)

I have 1000 acres in greene co. Appx 1hr from covington, send pm for more info or call 77-378-7805


----------



## nick220 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys but I can not afford that much. I am looking to spend no more than $350


----------

